# Целесообразен ли "апгрейд"?



## Евген (17 Июн 2012)

Помимо общего интереса к заявленной теме есть и просьба и о совете: на новом баяне "Тула -209" звучание басов и готовых аккордов устраивает, а вот мелодия, начиная со второй октавы, - очень тихая. Сможет ли замена серийных голосовых планок на другие более высокого класса решить и эту проблему? И если да, то в какую приблизительно сумму обойдется эта модификация баяна у мастера, скажем, в московском регионе?
Спасибо!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Июн 2012)

Совершенно бесполезное занятие. У меня в классе есть Тула 210. Разница от вашей только в рядности правой. Что я только не пытался улучшить в звучании правой - бесполезно ! Примите как должное. То,что есть - это потолок. Ранее изготовленные инструменты звучали поинтереснее.Это факт !


----------



## Евген (17 Июн 2012)

Похоже, что предложения Музпрома о "замене планок на итальянские класса качества "Tipo-a-mano" в серийных ученических баянах http://www.muzprom.ru/catalog/muzprom/jazichkovie/ - всего лишь один из способ введения клиента в бесполезные расходы.
Благодарю за разъяснение, *Игорь*.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (18 Июн 2012)

Лет десять назад у меня был опыт склёпки (или как принято на этом сайте - сбивки) голосов готово-выборного аккордеона Ленинград. Да, отвечать он стал отлично, чуть тронешь - начинает петь своим "белым" берёзовым малотембристым звуком. После этого эксперименты закончились. 
Вывод: если у инструмента красивый тембр, звучащий корпус, овчинка выделки стоит. Снимите, допустим, правый полукорпус, поднесите его к уху, и легонько поударяйте его ногтями где-нибудь в середине. Хороший корпус должен шелестеть, отзываться, как хорошая гитарная дека. Кстати, сейчас у меня в склёпке обыкновенный старенький Этюд 205-М. Клиент попросил. Корпус - поёт. Высох давно, да и сделан на половину из бука. 
С Музпромом будьте поосторожней. Наше училище купило три баяна. Один гаже другого. Я так понял, что эта "фирма" объединяет надомников. Это, даже, не Гусаров.


----------



## Дмитрий Песков (20 Июн 2012)

Моё мнение - если проводить апгрейд - то переделывать баян на цельную планку. Но только тогда за правой придется "апгрейдить" и левую.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (21 Июн 2012)

Дмитрий Песков писал:


> Моё мнение - если проводить апгрейд - то переделывать баян на цельную планку. Но только тогда за правой придется "апгрейдить" и левую.


А Вы в курсе, во сколько эта процедура выливается (сам аккорд, резонаторы, лайка, сборка, настройка и т.д. и т.п.)? К тому же хороших голосовщиков практически не осталось, а те, кто работает, за такую "халтурку" вряд ли возьмутся, заняты по самые помидоры. Далее, не забывайте про проблему "шага" голосов (расстояние между голосами на разных баянах - разное). Придётся искать планки под конкретный инструмент. Так что смена голосовых планок или склёпка голосов на инструментах средней ценовой категории (при условии звучащего корпуса) - это оптимальный вариант. Но не всем инструментам он прописывается, смотреть надо.


----------

